# Ron Sutton in Hospital



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

Ron Sutton is in intensive care with Meningitis.The last info I had he had been in a coma for 24 hours. He's in Rockdale Hospital in Conyers Ga. Let's all pull together and pray for Ron and his family.

God Bless CrackerBob


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i'm pulling for ron i hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Yes, please tell him, when you can, that everyone on the boards is thinking of him!


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

I second mark and poser, best wishes to Ron for a speedy recovery. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

many prayers for Ron.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

CrackerBob,
If possible could you keep us updated on Ron's condition? Many thanks.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Ron,
We wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Topsailbum",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

Ron's Daughter Brenda gave an update yesterday. "She reports that ron has pneumonia and his heart and liver are not functioning properly. He was on a ventilater yesterday and did not respond to pain, however, he is off the ventilater today and has responded to pain, although still unconscious." I got the update off Ron's board from last night. 
www.ronsutton.org 

Let's keep Ron in our prayers.

CrackerBob


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

thanks longcaster, just thought i would peek in and see what was going on


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

Ron's Daughter Brenda put an update on his condition on his board late last night. www.ronsutton.org 

Ron's fighting hard and needs everyone praying for him.

CrackerBob


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

Brenda gave an update on Ron's condition last night. He opened his eyes and showed a positive response to questions.The doctors feel a full recovery is possible. Lets keep the prayers in Ron's corner.

CrackerBob


----------

